# Anna...........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Anna happily jumped right into her adopter’s van to enjoy the comforts of her new dog bed and toys! Anna is a beautiful, blonde eleven-year-old Golden girl. Her former owner called YGRR to surrender their special senior after a move to a rental property that did not allow for dogs. Anna had been a great family dog since puppyhood and they wanted her to find a permanent, loving forever home. So as her family sadly said good-bye to their loyal dog, brighter days were just ahead.
Anna was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where she was given a complete geriatric workup. She was brought up-to-date on her vaccinations, given a dentistry, and tattooed. Upon examination Anna was found to have a skin infection. So, she was placed on a course of antibiotic medication to treat this issue. Several skin masses were also noted and after consult with a veterinary pathologist, these were removed. Finally, Anna came to Riverview and settled into the kennel where she proved to be a fine senior resident. We knew it would not take long for our lovely, senior girl to find just the right home! This confident old dog was always friendly and interested in social contact. A senior, repeat adopter interested in adopting a senior girl was called. This special adopter knows the responsibility of dog ownership. He has successfully loved and lived with two other rescue Goldens over the years. At the scheduled adoption appointment the pair proved perfect! Anna’s new owner immediately recognized what a sweet and gentle Golden girl she was. Anna now looks forward to daily walks, carefree days relaxing in her fenced-in backyard, and a lifetime of happiness with her new forever father.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so thrilled to see this lovely senior girl get to a happy home. Thank you Linda, for posting this heartwarming story!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great to here. It's nice to hear happy stories and it's about GOLDENS. I hope she lives and long and happy life with her new family.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great post Linda,
what a beautiful girl Anna is,
and glad to know she is in a loving home and happy
made my day, thanks!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

*THIS *is why I come here. Thanks for posting all the heartwarming happy-ever-after stories. They show the true spirit of golden retrievers, something we would all be advised to emulate.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great post. now I am teary eyed.

Hooch


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a wonderful story. I am so happy that Anna has found such a wonderful home!!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Hurrah for Anna!

Congratulations on your new forever home.

Thank you Linda -- I love these happy ending stories!

Julie


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a neat story! I adore the seniors and am always so happy to see that there are others out there who see the true beauty of a senior, especially a senior golden.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you for introducing us to Anna and for telling us her story. I'm so glad she has found her new forever home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

desilu said:


> *THIS *is why I come here. Thanks for posting all the heartwarming happy-ever-after stories. They show the true spirit of golden retrievers, something we would all be advised to emulate.


 
Exactly what I wanted to say. Thanks for posting your happy endings Woody'sMama.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She looks so sweet and loving... glad that things have worked out so wonderfully for her!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

nice story, hope my foster will be as lucky when she is healthy enough for adoption.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hooray for Anna and her new owner , happy times ahead, so very nice to hear a wonderful story.Thank you for sharing


----------

